# Carro de guerra!



## sollers (Mar 20, 2007)

*Hola *como estan???, espero que bien
Les agradecería muchísimo si puediesen ayudarme de cualquier forma en el siguiente proyecto:
*DE que se trata?*
Se trata de hacer un carro a control remoto, el cual se puede comprar o hacer, y que tenga un sistema de "batalla", es decir que pueda aniquilar otros carros que estaran tambien compitiendo   , dentro de un ring, gana el ultimo en pie.   
*Problemas*
Básicamente el problema estaría en el diseño del arma, pero hemos estado pensando en una especie de hélice cortante, la cual tiene que ser muy potente para que no se quede atascada... que me recomiendan?, estamos empezando y no tenemos nada definido, asi que cualquier motor o componente que me recomiendan resulta de gran ayuda. 

Otro cuestionamiento del proyecto, es sobre como podríamos editar el control del carro para que se active la hélice?, o tendríamos que colocarle un switch para que empiece el movimiento?....  que resultaría mejor?

Les agradecería si me recomendaran otro tipo de arma mas efectiva y mas ojala fácil    8)  , también hemos pensado en una palanca que volteara los otros competidores, sin embargo no se nos ocurre ni por donde comenzar esta. 

En cuanto al voltaje puede ser el que quieran, y motores también.

Actualmente tengo un conocimiento basico, y acabo de comenzar la carrera


----------



## Willington (Mar 20, 2007)

mmm helice, 
no creo me gustaria mas un martillo ya que las helices se atascan ademas si el 
oponente es pesado puede que la detenga y desestabilice el carro ...

Ahora la palanca me gusta, seria bueno hacerla con un contrapeso para que no sea
dificil manibrarla. estilo pala agarra el oponente por debajo se aplica un contrapeso y 
lo demas es historia. (si jugaste mario64 ahi habia un enemigo que hacia esto)
la idea es un balancin, con un motor elevas el peso y luego lo sueltas.


Basicamente se requiere un trasmisor RF de 3 canales minimo. 

1 canal adelante/atras
1 canal Izq/Der
1 canal Arma

saludos


----------



## HarryCurupa (Mar 20, 2007)

bueno... yo estoy por terminar el colegio... soy de argentina. y hace 3 años tuve que hacer un proyecto de ese tipo.. los mas comunes fueron una grua con imanes, que "pegaba" a los demas autos y los tiraba fuera del ring. despues tambien estaba uno q tenia un tubo arriba q tenia nafta con kerosene encendida, y cuando chocaba con otro auto, la inercia hacia que el fuego cayera sobre el otro auto

espero q esto te haya servido =)


----------



## sollers (Mar 21, 2007)

Hey muchas gracias por responder!  

*Willington *yo también estoy de acuerdo con la palanca me parece genial, sin embargo me podrías explicar mejor lo de la forma de hacerla, estuve averiguando sobre lo de los transmisores RF, y resulta que son para comunicaciones inalámbricas, sin embargo no se como editar un control de un carro para que pueda tener otro botón (el del arma).  

*HarryCurupa* hey excelente la idea de los imanes, sin embargo como la hicieron? como hacia para que el carro no se pegara a si mismo? o para soltarlos?, el arma quedaria sin uso si existiera algun repelente de fuerzas magneticas... cierto?. Y en cuanto a la otra, pues el ring va a tener de suelo tapete, asi que no se podra utilizar fuego por que seria un infierno, jejeje.


----------



## eljoseeee (Mar 21, 2007)

Tengo un librito "Build your own combat robot" en pdf.... yo lo he bajado de internet pero no se como anda de temas legales licencias y demas.... si a alguein le interesa se lo envio.
No lo he leido por falta de tiempo pero por lo que he podido ver tengo la impresion que es lo que estas buscando puesto que habla de transmision RF y armas para tu "carro"


----------



## hawk360 (Mar 21, 2007)

Quizás estos videos os den alguna idea:

YouTube - combat robot fight - Buster vs supermegabyte

YouTube - combat robot fight - Megabyte vs Biohazard

YouTube - combat robot fight - Ziggy vs Plumbcrazy multibot

YouTube - combat robot fight Shovelhead vs Star Hawk 3.0

YouTube - combat robot fight - Shovelhead vs Ziggy


----------



## eljoseeee (Mar 21, 2007)

ahi va el libro suerte


----------



## EdDyZ (Mar 21, 2007)

eljoseeee dijo:
			
		

> ahi va el libro suerte



BUenas Tardes soy nuevo en este foro. Me gustaria saber si me podrias mandar el libro de ¨Build your own combat robot¨. Lo que pasa es que en la escuela me pidieron hacer uno  para el prox mes ya q en el salon vamos a hacer un pequeño torneo, si me haces el paro te lo agradeceria muchisimo ya que no se muy bien como fabricar uno de esos  . Bueno, Muchas Gracias.


----------



## sollers (Mar 21, 2007)

*hey muchas gracias* 
Los vídeos estan geniales, me dieron algunas ideas mas. Sin embargo no sabría como hacerlas, por ejemplo la del "carro" que gira muy rapido, me parece excelente pero no se como la hicieron. 

*EdDyZ* mandame tu correo y yo te lo mando   

En uno de los vídeos sale un robot que también sale en el libro, ( *eljoseeee* gracias por el libro me ha dado unas ideitas mas  ) , se llama biohazard y es muy bueno, aunque perdio en el vídeo, perooooo creo que fue por que lo manejaron mal. Me gustaría hacer una especie de palanca parecida a esa, no necesariamente igual, con que voltee a los contrincantes me basta.  *¿Me podrían ayudar en hacer una palanca controlada por control remoto?* 

(que no quede muy grande, y que pueda montarse de alguna forma en un carro a control remoto.)
  thanks


PD: adjunto la foto de "biohazard"


----------



## gaston sj (Mar 21, 2007)

hola 

realmente me parece poco factible hacer la maquina como la de foto ya que te va aser muy dficil atrapar al otro y si lo pillas mucho daño no le puedes causar en fin no es bueno 

y respecto alo que desias sobre el aparato que giraba del video 1 pues es un motor montado en el medio con menos potencia de lo que se nescesitaria para mover el aparato entero ..

con lo de las paletas me parece nefasta la idea esa ya que si tienes un motor muy debi y e contincante es muy pesado pues se ba a frenar y si tienes un motor muy potente y un contrincante muy pesado pues alla te veo volando ya que la potencia del motor deve ser inferior al peso masa del aparato entero....

lo que sria buena idea es hacer unos buenos electroimanes (para que cuando te puegues con la baranda te puedas soltar) entonces cuando puegues al contrincante le das masa con un martillo u otro elemento que pueda causar daño 

ya si quieres algo "tramposo" puedes hacer un bloqueador de radio (beriguas que frecuensia esta usando)y cuando lo tengas acorralado enciendes el bloqueador de radio y lo dejas sin los contro y que sucedera se apagaran los controle y ahi TE ABUSAS y lo dechicharras Y LO DEJAS HECHO UNA PARRILLA PARA ASADOR y lo mandas ala casa


tambien no te olbides que si tu elemento de defensa tiene mucha fuerza lo mejor seria que agas un aparato muy pesado tambien ya que si no esasi el aparato se levantara y no te servira de nada eso se llama (TORQUE)


te dejo una recomendacion 

PARA HACER UN BUEN PROYECTO DE ESTE TIPO NO SOLO HAY QUE TENER IDEAS SI NO SABER UN POCO DE FISICA 

saludos


----------



## eljoseeee (Mar 22, 2007)

En esto de la robotica (con estos fines) lo mejor es tener imaginacion.....la palanca que suguieres me parece una buena idea aunq personalmente yo la cambiaria algunas cosas. Pej q es muy lenta.
se me ocurre que quizas algun sistema mecanico que dispare la palanca te pueda ser mas util.
Pej una ballesta o un cepo para ratones adaptado para disparar la palanca..... el problema es rearmarlo, necesitarias un motor y una polea grande..... piensa en catapultas o armas antiguas y en sus mecanicas...
En cuanto a lo del carro que gira rapido yo supongo q lo que gira tan rapido es su carcasa es decir es un carro como los demas q le han montado una carcasa movil con un motor.... es de los mas sencillos y efectivos parece.....

Por cierto los videos muy buenos hawk360.

Un saludo,


----------



## gaston sj (Mar 22, 2007)

hola

pues como te dije no solo hay que tener ideas tambien saber un poco de fisica pues el carro que gira se ve facil 

pero como es facil para vos te pregunto

¿como hacen para que gire la carcaza y no la parte de abajo o sea donde va el punto de apollo del motor?


parece facil pero no es tan asi con un poco de fisica sabras la respuesta 

saludos


----------



## Favsto (Mar 23, 2007)

Mira con respecto a lo del control de los electroimanes, puedes usar un sencillo arreglo con el CI-555 para que controle un relé para que por ese medio controles el electroiman ya sea para enganchar o desenganchar, ahora bien otro implemento bastante bueno serian motoreductores, para mejor precision de movimiento y por su superioridad de trabajo, recuerda que debes de vencer la inercia que maneja tu carro, en cuanto al diseño, piensa bien en eso, por ejemplo en el caso de la foto que mandaste el diseño aplanado no es foruito, si haces un diagrama de las fuerzas involucradas el robot no esta hecho mas que en función de tener mas estabilidad, y en lo personal a mi me parece una mejor arma una especie de trilladora, como la que tienen los carritos que cortan el pasto, asi en un ataque lateral tendrias la oportunidad de destruir las llantas del enemigo, ahora bien que si esta super blindado podrias implementar algo para aprovechar el motor de la trilladora como un empuje extra, en esa clase de peleas lo que mas importa es tener una buena masa que no sea facil de empujar y potencia para empujar al otro, cualquier duda mi mail es publico.


----------



## niten (Mar 29, 2007)

esto en realidad no es nuevo
este tipo de concurso lo hacen en mexico
checa la pagina :

http://mecaclubtkt.com/caos/index.html

lo que veo esque solo se necesita fuerza

ademas lo que seria bueno es el control, que no sea rc porque tiene muchas fallas
wifi o infrarrojo seria lo ideal.


----------



## eljoseeee (Abr 9, 2007)

gaston sj dijo:
			
		

> hola
> pues como te dije no solo hay que tener ideas tambien saber un poco de fisica pues el carro que gira se ve facil
> pero como es facil para vos te pregunto
> ¿como hacen para que gire la carcaza y no la parte de abajo o sea donde va el punto de apollo del motor?
> ...



Buenas tardes,
Estoy de acuerdo con gaston, algo de fisica hay que saber..... cuanta mas mejor, y tb es muy recomendable saber de electro-mecanica, electronica, actuadores, motores, engranajes..... en fin cuanto mas se sepa mejor que mejor.
dicho esto vamos con la respuesta a tu pregunta. Espero que os sirva de ayuda.
Personalmente yo haria un movil tipo tanque es decir con ruedas de orugas, lo mas largas y anchas posibles. Las orugas de los tanques estan pensadas para terrenos arenorsos donde agarran bien, en este caso mejor si la oruga es de algun tipo de plastico que agarre bien (Lo que se pone el las puertas para que no entre aire suele funcionar bastante bien.) Algunos plasticos si se les moja con alcohol  adquieren mayor agarre....
Con este sistema tenemos un movimiento diferencial con un agarre al suelo excelente. este movil lo podemos equipar con un motor fijo en su centro. la velocidad y el peso de la carcasa son importantes ya que la fuerza centripfuga que genre es la que puede mover nuestro robot. evidentemente la carcasa no debe tocar el suelo (a no ser que se haga mediante una ruedas dispuestas para el caso) para que el roce no desplace el robot, pero para un mejor funcionamiento es mejor cuanto mas se acerque a este. 
Al final es algo parecido a un helicoptero, los cuales no se mueven, cuando estan en tierra por el rozamiento de sus palas con el suelo, y cuendo estan en el aire por el motor de la cola el cual hace la misma fuerza que las palas pero en sentido inverso, variando la velocidad de este motor el helicoptero puede girar.....

Creo que si la carcasa tiene forma de espiral podria incluso voltear al robot oponente.

Espero que sea suficiente....... el resto es cosa vuestra....


----------



## nipicopo (Abr 9, 2007)

hola a todos, 
llevo tiempo en este tema, logre hacer un auto radio controlado(RF) con un control de 2 canales.
el diseño es el siguiente:
 (FOTO ADJUNTA)

el arma q actualmente tiene instalada es una plataforma neumatica, que levanta al oponente.

las anteriores fueron:
martillo mecanico.
martillo neumatico.
lanzallamas. Aerosol + cortocircuito = BOOM!
bumper delantero q tumba al oponente
sierra de 50cm de diametro.

y tambien una camara inhalambrica.

salu2
 N I P I C O P O


----------



## Dano (Abr 9, 2007)

Si quieren pasar el limite clásico de las batallas se puede usar nitrogeno liquido  . Lo hechas sobre el oponente y luego le pegas con una punta de titanio y adiós.  

Saludos


----------



## Ingfis_Juan (Abr 9, 2007)

Oie esa idea del nitro es la mejor que he leido hasta ahora , sin embargo, quien empezo este post, no especifico el tamaño maximo del vehiculo permitido, ni su masa, ni los materiales que se pueden usar, ni los medios tecnologicos que se pueden usar, en fin, estoy seguro que estas restricciones deben estar presentes en este tipo de pruebas, pues sino ganaria quien tenga mas dinero para comprar los componentes de mayor calidad y potencia. Aporto otra solucion, que tal una barra emisora de laser usada como pistola ? ( podria partir el enemigo en dos, obviamente todo dependiendo del material del vehiculo enemigo). Estoy de acuerdo con que seria muy util saber fisica, sin embargo no es indispensable, la imaginacion le supera.


----------



## niten (Abr 13, 2007)

toda las ideas son excelentes pero en la batalla es otra cosa
el control (insito) es lo k falla en plena batalla
usamos un rc de 3 gh y nos blokearon cosa k pensamos k no pasaria
implementando un control IR esperemos funcione mejor
saludor y opinen   

a si desean participar en una pelea a muerte entren en 

http://www.mecaclubtkt.com/caos/index.html

el premio es de 500 dolares para el primer lugar


----------



## niten (May 17, 2007)

Todo un exito el concuros
http://mecaclubtkt.com/caos
vean las imagenes, partipe pero no gane   espero ganar el Caos 2008


----------



## caeg (Mar 30, 2008)

Se me ocurre un carro de combate volador pero no se me ocurre ningun arma a lo mucho agua o un par de petardos sobre el enemigo pero no se si este permitido, sea como sea un algun robot volador de combate puede ser mas productivo que uno que camine


----------



## TWISTER 7 (Dic 17, 2008)

Hola soy nuevo en este foro y tan solo tengo 13 años y quisiera que me ayuden a aser un  de esos pero no se burlen! 

esque es para un concurso de robotica en mi cole solo quiero hacer un que no sea tan complica por fa les agradeceria un monton.......


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 17, 2008)

El hacer uno de esos depende mucho de tus conocimientos en electronica... si no sabes como hacer placas de circuito impreso te recomendaria que desarmes un carro de control remoto de jugete y adaptes el circuito a tu robot, o te avientes algun curso de como hacer placas de circuito impreso para que puedas hacer la tuya a tu medida

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/circuitos-impresos.htm

Ahora.. si si sabes como hacer placas entonces depende del nivel de complejidad que necesites... yo te recomendaria comenzar por armar un transmisor y un receptor de FM de varios canales que te van a servir para encender cada uno de los motores en tu robot

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about2957.html
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about3674.html

Una vez funcionando podemos pasar a la siguiente etapa... que es modificarlo para que se convierta en el control remoto de tu robot


----------



## santiago (Dic 17, 2008)

con las respuestas e ideas dadas, algunas buenas otras no, decidi que seria bueno una ametralladora calibre .22 que le mande balas hasta destruirlo, tambien esta el amoniaco, que tenga un piquito , se lo rocias en estado liquido, ( en un tubo liquido es a temperatura hambiente, ) ademas de que no va a quedar nadie por ser anidrido lo va a congelar, se lo tiras en una rueda y chau, ahora mi duda es si se pueden usar motores a explosion?

de ser asi pongo una cordadora de pasto con ruedas mas altas y listo jajajaja picadillo de oponente jejeje

saludos

tengo ganas de armarme unn tanque patagon replica, pero con un motor de bordeadora de 38cc abajo del capo jeje
ya tengo el motor, voy a comprar una replica de metal y se lo voy a adaptar, por las duudas , de cañon le voy a poner un aire comprimido calibre 5 1/2 (recortado, con mi viejo estamos viendo el tema de la recarga,
por las dudas nadie conoce una tienda que venda articulos replica de tanques en argentina, pero que sean de metal, en mercadolibre solo he encontrado de plastico y muy chicos

saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 18, 2008)

Ten cuidado.... esas luego salen volando ...        


YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## electrodan (Dic 18, 2008)

muy bueno!


----------



## santiago (Dic 18, 2008)

ese avion rc ya lo habia visto, pero volviendo al carro, todavia no se si se pueden usar motores a explosion, pero en un recinto cerrado no creo

saludos


----------



## fernandob (Dic 18, 2008)

como coño hacen que esa bordeadora vuele ?  
no tienen un pomo de aerodinamia   

ahora yendo al concurso vamos a hablar un poco de guerra y luego de electronica........o nada de electronica .

1 -- primera norma de una guerra entre varios :
sentate a un costado y deja que se maten entre ellos, vos luego efectuaras una sola pelea contra el que quede.

2--- si tenes problemas con el control entonces hace algo que no necesite control.

3 -- si el asunto es volcar al otro entonces hace un volcador natural, por ejemplo en uno de los primeros videos se veia una especie de ovni, ........de ahi uno puede sacar un diseño vehicular que no tenga pistola ni gomera ni nada, pero si tenga bordes suaves comouna larga pollera, el objetivo sera que cada vez que un vehiculo se acerque para atacar tenga que subirse a esa pollera para llegar a tu vehiculo, y al subirse se desestabilice.

4 -- este juego me parece que es una especie de :
piedra -- papel o tijera.
uno puede hacer algo muy estable, que creo seria la primer norma , pero resulta que te viene otro que te tira por arriba una bola de 50Kg y te lo aplasto como a una cucaracha.

bueno, despues de esta breve introduccion diria que si yo fuese a hacer algo haria asi:
1  -- miraria videos para conocer a mis posibles enemigos
2 --- buscaria soluciones a esos enemigos
3 -- no me preocuparia mucho de velocidad y otras cosas, puesto que a veces es mejor dejar que el otro en su ataque de locura se tropiece solo, siempre estabilidad importa.
4 ---  si mis enemigos son bestias entonces hay que tratar de hace r una defensa inteligente contra ellos , por ejemplo unas barras laterales que se desplieguen y el adversario las tenga que pisar asi lo desestabilizan, una especie d epiramide mas suave, que con solo quedarse quieta se defiende .
5 --- estudiaria bien el tema del control remoto, pondria a alguien que sepa del tema, se llama contraespionaje, y si va la lucha de a 2 el poder capturar la señal del enemigo y asi poder controlar el vehiculo del enemigo seria algo interesante ..   .en la guerra todo vale  -

ARMAS .............de primera no se me ocurre nada , si vuelvo a este tema veo .
pero deberia ser sencilla, consumir poca energia y ser brutal por que no conoce a su enemigo .

veamos, daño no solo se hace con polvora y ademas supongo que debe estar prohibido sino alguno saldria con un ojo menos.
llevar un recipiente con un liquido pegajoso debe ser facil solo una electrovalvula y se desparrama o una electrobomba y una manguera.
claro que TU vehiculo estaria preparado para poder moverse frente a ese material, por ejemplo.

si te viene un carro con una gran helice, es solo lanzarle algun trapo o cuerda para que su helice termine trabada.
si engeneral son vehiculos acorazados las ruedas tienden a ser mas descuidadas , asi que un vehiculo estable con ruedas anti XXX lograra llegar al final.
ese anti XXX es el xxx que tu rociaras en el campo de combate.

por que no pones algunas "reglas" por ejemplo:

tiempo maximo de batalla
cosas prohibidas
son todos contra todos o de a parejas
hay que lograr que ? volcar ? inutilizar ? destruir ?


----------



## fernandob (Dic 18, 2008)

estuve viendo los videos, retiro parte de lo dicho  ops: 

el ovni que gira de los primeros videso es muy efectivo.

los vehiculos chatos con rampa y resorte para volcar a los otros no son tan efectivos, por un lado se someten a otros mas violentos y por otro lado uno depende de que el enemigo no tenga un carro que se estabailice solo.

lo que si sigo opinando es que es mejor dedicar algo de energia a algo autonomo mas que a un gran control remoto , por que si depende de el que lo maneja ........puede ser una debilidad.

los vehiculos estandard de rueditas a la vist ay eso se vuelven obsoletos.

que palos que se daban cuando chocaban los que giran !  ....  ....  .

.
.
.
.
.
.pensando .....no se te ocurre una unidad super pesada y un poco alta que tenga 2 cosas :
1 --- viendo al ovni que gira me di cuenta de 2 cosas: no tiene un control muy eficiente y al hacer un impacto destruye pero tambien se deteriora.
si tu vehiculo es por decir algo 1 Tonelada de plomo el ovni se auto destruira al impactar contra tu vehiculo.
pero claro el asunto es que esa masa no tiene capacidad de ataque .

2 --- veo en varios videos que cualquier maquina de esas le ocurre lo siguiente:
pierde potencia rapidamente , se notan en los primeros videos que los primeros impactos son bestiales pero luego afloja.

por otro lado en general cuando chocan, estan juntos , o digamos se acorralan muchos pierden sus funciones.
entonces ahi es un buen momento .
si tu vehiculo es un masacote lento tipo oruga pero muy pesado y estable puedes tener la siguiente tactica:

al acercarse tu enemigo si toca y corre solo se dañara el mismo (tant el ovni que gira como algunos modelos con pala para volcar, si tu vehiculo es mu y pesado al activar la pala su enemigo se volcara el mismo si se traba en el tuyo) .
pero si lo acorralas y tu vehiculo cuenta con alguna forma de volcarse sobre su rival podrias aprovechar el peso para aplastarlo.
el tema es que te puedas recuperar.

otro asunto, como tu requieres mucho peso no tendras drama de usar una bateria de buen tamaño, no requieres velocidad asi que una caja reductora va ok.
tus armas seran entonces al saberte el mas pesado bordes para que el otro se trabe.

por ejemplo el ovni que es un buen rival, necesita tomar velocidad para acumular energia cinetica , si no le dejas tomar velocidad trabandolo lo jodes.


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 18, 2008)

santixman dijo:
			
		

> ese avion rc ya lo habia visto, pero volviendo al carro, todavia no se si se pueden usar motores a explosion, pero en un recinto cerrado no creo
> 
> saludos



Eso varia segun las reglas del concurso.... pero la gran mayoria prohibe los motores de combustion interna por ruidosos y contaminantes

Un cuate que es fan del RC me comento alguna vez que ya no importa... los nuevos motores Trifasicos son mas potentes y silenciosos.. asi que te sugeriria que buscaras uno de esos... me parece que se usan para aviones RC


----------



## sangreaztk (Dic 18, 2008)

Hey, saludos Kamaradas!

Pss para el mes de febrero va a comenzar el 'primer concurso LatinoAmericano de Guerra de Robots' con sede en la UPIITA-IPN en la ciudad de México.
http://www.guerraderobots.com.mx/
En el link de arriba estan todos los lineamentos, pero por si tienen problema, adjunto un 'pdf' con la información!
Espero verlos en el combate! jejejeje
Buena Vibra!


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 18, 2008)

Pero tengo entendido que esos concursos solo son para estudiantes......   

Hasta donde sabia solo 2 concursos en Mexico aceptan no estudiantes... uno es el robocup y el otro es la expo que paso en diciembre... y creeme que me gustaria entrar


----------



## sangreaztk (Dic 18, 2008)

> Podrán participar todos los profesionistas que así lo deseen en la desde ahora llamada “Categoría PROFESIONAL”.




Eso está en las bases, si mal no recuerdo, leí que tu eres egresado de EZIME, no? tons supongo que si puedes entrarle a la batalla! jejeje

Buena Vibra!


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 18, 2008)

excelente !      


ahora si puedo concursar!


----------



## luisperezmedina (Ene 30, 2009)

Hola todos...soy nuevo en el foro...que bueno q hables de robots de guerra "warbots"; bueno yo soy fanatico de ellos dengo el mio, y aka en peru eh tenido varias participaciones..bueno mi regunta es la siguiente como puedo hacer para filtrar mi señal RF-  bueno yo uso la programacion para controlar el RF este envia nemeros en binario....bueno me gustaria q me ayuden...


----------



## oFRGOo (Sep 25, 2012)

hola  bueno viendo todas las ideas anteriores de los warbot..son muy interezantes, pero yo vi en las bases de un concurso aqui en peru, me percate que los warbot tienen q competir minimo con 2 a 3 frecuencias de operacion para q no tengan interferencia con otro con la misma frecuencia, alguien sabe como de donde puedo buscar informacion para hacer mis controles del warbot.gracias


----------

